# Attn DIY'ers- Surface Covering



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I've not covered any agility equipment using the wet paint/sand technique, but I've used the method in other applications. It just doesn't seem even _close_ to as effective as a true rubber chip covering such as Contact-a-coat. Has anyone come up with any better DIY covering ideas?

I've considered:


Wet Paint/Sand combo
Outdoor carpet
Loctite Color Guard
Exercise Rubber mat
I feel like the sand won't be effective, the carpet will get moldy/slippery, and the rubber coating of the color guard will be slippery when wet (since it will have a consistent, smooth surface). The exercise mat seems like a really good option, but it is practically as expensive as the contact-a-coat.

...Surely there is a good DIY option out there. What do all you guys use?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I use the sand.. I usually paint two coats...outside paint, mix a container full at a time with the sand...My second coat if I don't think it's 'gritty' enough, I'll add whatever amount..My contact stuff has lasted me a good 3 years without having to repaint/resand. 

Don't like the carpet / rubber just for the reasons you listed


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm probably making a big deal out of nothing. I just like to do things "the best way _I can_." I love the idea of a rubber chip covering, but maybe it's really no big deal. How much sand do you use per gallon of paint- and do you mix the sand into the paint and then brush/roll it on? Or perhaps you brush/roll on the paint and then distribute the sand onto the wet paint?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've done both,,,I usually put some paint in a bucket (not like a whole gallon),,,and start adding sand,,keep giving it a stir, because the sand usually settles to the bottom of the bucket..I take a BIG brush, and slop it on Sometimes for the second coat,,,I will paint first, and then while it's wet, throw sand in areas I think are needed. But I do like to then go back over "that" sand with some paint..

I like the rubber to, but we don't see many trials using it,, at one point, some got rid of slats, got em back, wasn't using sand, started using rubber, they switch ALL the time( I think having "something" is better than having 'nothing' which makes things REALLY slippery.

Heck I didn't even buy my sand, I went to the beach and got a couple bucket fulls..
I DO like it really gritty, so ya just have use your own judgement on how gritty you want it My contact equip is brilliant blue and the contacts are like a neon yellow


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Very helpful- much thanks!

I've never trialed, so I didn't really know that it changed so often. I supposed I viewed it as the "ultra nice, professional, competition" equipment used rubber chip, therefore that's what I wanted to make. I think I'll just go with the sand... it's WAY cheaper than anything else.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

By chance, Jakoda- is there any way you could take a macro photo of one of your contact pieces? I'd like to get a visual on just what you mean by:



> I DO like it _really gritty_, so ya just have use your own judgement on how gritty you want it


 (emphasis mine) Maybe you could even put a coin in the picture for perspective?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Sure I'll try to get one this weekend, when I drag it all out of storage) I don't think I have any in my albums, but I look


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

We used exterior paint with some sawdust mixed in the last time we resurfaced. It gives nice traction for alot less moolah than the rubberized coating.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I have no idea how expensive it is, but they also sell kits for coating garage floors and putting a grit on them. I think it's some kind of epoxy or similar 2 part system and you can adjust the amount of grit.
Might be worth looking at.
Never used it, but that's what popped into my mind.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

The equipment here is all sand and paint, works really well and was what was used by just about everyone until very recently.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I have always used sand mixed in paint and sometimes thrown on to the plank and paint applied over much as Diane above describes. I have a dog who really appreciates the new rubber surface on the aframe so I am going to try the DIY rubber granules made into skins and add it to my heavy old plywood aframe. Will let you know how it works. Most of my stuff is home made but not as nice as Willy's pics


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ohhhhh... Now Lysa you have piqued my interest! Do you have a source for these rubber granules you speak of?


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought mine through Clean Run (the finished skins are pricey and I will say the granules are still expensive)... I think it is the same as the rubberontherun.com person. you would also like the info from another group who has been discussing surfaces alot [email protected] for DIY folk - topic has been alternative surfaces


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- I didn't realize you were just talking about the (very expensive) Clean Run kits. I thought maybe you had a much cheaper solution. I just submitted a request to join the yahoo group. Thanks for the info!


----------

